# My new set up



## cruisecoffee (Nov 28, 2013)

Well this is my new set up. Due to limited counter space I needed a small grinder and finally decided on the Vario. Just need to buy a good tamper and some decent beans and I'll be all set!

Robin


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats. Classic and Vario make a great combination:good:

Enjoy


----------

